# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  O meu novo reef

## Jaime Branco

Boa tarde 

Aqui ficam umas fotos do meu novo aquario ainda a começar e da calha de led's que fiz








A calha foi feita em aluminio com o braço em inox.
Leds:
       16 X Led Prolight 5W Cool White (3ª geração)
       16 X Led Prolight 5W Royal Blue (3ª geração)
Controlador:
       Controlador Digital AquaLED Sun/Moon V2

" Agradeço a ajuda do Baltasar nos conselhos e disponiblidade na criação da minha calha "

Aquario:
       800X380X450 Com queda de agua trazeira fora do aquario

Sump:
       500X350X400 Com uma divisão central (aquario do chinocas mais barato não existe)

Escumador:

      Weipro SA-2011 alterado com bomba de 1400l com um ventury Diy

Bomba de reposicao
      Sicce hidra 

Bomba de Circulação 
      VorTech ™ MP40

Vou actualizando conforme for fazendo alterações...

Jaime

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bem este projeto promete, muito boa a aparência e a simplicidade desde já  :Wink:

----------


## carlos resende

Boas Jaime Branco.
Muito simples e eficiente o teu projecto.Moras aqui bem perto de mim por isso se precisares de alguma coisa é só dizeres.

cumprimentos
Carlos Resende

----------


## Jaime Branco

Ok Obrigado




> Boas Jaime Branco.
> Muito simples e eficiente o teu projecto.Moras aqui bem perto de mim por isso se precisares de alguma coisa é só dizeres.
> 
> cumprimentos
> Carlos Resende

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

O candeeiro de leds tem bom aspecto de construção. 
Sugeria que efectuasses vídeos para se poder avaliar o desempenho desse candeeiro.

----------

